# dvd-burning with growisofs broken

## Freanan

I use to burn backups on dvd with growisofs:

growisofs -Z /dev/drom -R -J /mnt/hda3/backup/current-stage4.tar.gz

Now it does not work anymore:

cdrecord --scanbus returns correct data:

yggdrasil freanan # cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6n

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.33

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) '        ' 'DVD+RW RW8160   ' '1.03' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'LEXAR   ' 'JUMPDRIVE       ' '1.01' Removable Disk

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

When i try to burn there are two things that can happen:

1. It pretends to burn normally and does everything without error messages, but afterwards the dvd can't get mounted and all looks as if nothing at all had been written.

2. It detects the current write speed, then makes the whole system hang.

It is really kind of important that i make a backup now, because i want to change my hard disk partitions and such things and the system might break..

Please help me!

----------

## bobspencer123

maybe you should try k3b to see if it works?

or try without the -R -J tags.

also looks like a possible typo but just in case you have /dev/drom?

have you tried growisofs as root? To see if its a permission problem?

----------

## Freanan

It's a typo, yes.

I tried it as root only..

I don't have k3b and probably it would still have large kde-dependencies that i still don't have installed.

But in the past i was always able to use growisofs... (But i am not sure wether it has worked since the day i changed from kernel 2.6.9 to 2.6.12...)

I just wanted to try it out without -R and -J options. I wanted to insert a raw dvd... then i had to learn that my cd-try won't open anymore.

Maybe the hardware is broken... I will ask back in here when i have found out why it does not open...

----------

## Freanan

After opening the tray with a needle in the "rescue-opener", the drive works normally again (opening and mounting).

I now tried to remove -R and -J, but it still only hangs.

I did not have "error variation 1" from above anymore. Recently it only hangs.

I guess it might have to do with my change to kernel 2.6.12.

But i had to change, because with the old kernel my system would not boot anymore after a upgrade.

----------

## bobspencer123

does dmesg say anything?

Is this internal or external burner?

If external try turning on and off and checking dmesg

if internal (I don't have an internal one) but I think mounting and unmounting might provide some output in dmesg I'm not sure though.

----------

## bobspencer123

I use this command to burn dvd's and I just realized it is a little different then yourss:

growisofs -speed=4 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0=/home/bob/nameoffile.iso

obviously you wouldn't need the -dvd-compat tags but I'm interested if it hangs because you should (possibly) have

```

growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrom=/mnt/hda3/backup/current-stage4.tar.gz 

```

edit: spelling + notice the only real difference is the = sign. I dropped the -R -J I've never needed them for data.

----------

## x22

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrom=/mnt/hda3/backup/current-stage4.tar.gz 
> ...

 

The syntax with = makes growisofs burn the file as (iso) image. And tar.gz is not an iso image.

Without = the file(s) and directorie(s) specified are used as parameters for mkisofs (actually everything after -Z device is command line for mkisofs).

There seems to be something wrong with the kernel, check kernel configuration or maybe upgrade to newest stable version.

----------

## Freanan

I tried to get something out of dmesg... :

```

yggdrasil freanan # dmesg | grep scsi 

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 hdc=ide-scsi vga=4

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

```

I also searched for cd but everything interresting in the output is in the above output as well.

I would upgrade to the newest kernel, but last time i checked it did not support my avm-a1-pcmcia isdn-card...

That's why at the last upgrade i chose 2.6.12.

I will check back in the relevant threads/bugreports, but it seems rather sure that i either have to lose cd/dvd-burning or internet or the ability to boot at all..

----------

## wiSHmaKeR

Add this parameter to growisofs:

-use-the-force-luke=bufsize:16m

Solves my problem.

----------

## Freanan

Sorry that i am so late in answering, i gave up on burning cds for some time and did not expect new posts.

But usetheforce did not solve my problem.

Maybe i should wait for the next kernel that supports my isdn card and hope that it fixes it..

Or i could try to follow the suggestion from growisofs itself:

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

But at the moment there are other issues with my system that i have to fix..

----------

